# Any Full Tilt Boot owners here?



## Bumpsis (Mar 27, 2010)

I still really miss my Raichle Flexons  ever since  I had to switch to new boots a few years back. At that time all I could find were the ubiquitous 4 buckle "front entry" overlaped shell design. 

My current boots are OK (comfort,perfomance), but they leak through the overlap (yes, I duck tape them now, as I was advised) and by their design are a pain to put on and off. The buckle adjustment on these types of boots still doesn't match the ease, precision and speed of the rachet design featured on the Flexons.

So I started to look around, well , just for kicks really and I found that the Flexon design has been reborn in form of the Full Tilt Boots as well as the Dalbello Kryptons. I looked through the long Krytpon thread that's here, so it seems like that is a well designed boot.

Since the Full Tilts are almost the same as the old Flexons, I was wondering if anyone here has the chance to see them upclose, or use them?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 27, 2010)

They are the exact same shell as the flexon.  The molds were reused for the full tilt.  The liner is different.  They are slightly higher volume than the flexon.  Also the liners are intution liners.  These are very good liners.  Often a upgrade liner for other manufactures.

I personaly do not like how they fit, so i have never used them.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 27, 2010)

Seth Morrison rides the Full Tilt, so that says something to me.  I'm a free heeler so have never tried them.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2010)

I tried some on and felt they were a little narrower in the forefoot area than the Krypton Cross I was trying on the same day.  Other than that I have no first hand experience with them.  

If you liked the Flexons then I don't see how you could go wrong with the Full Tilts.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I tried some on and felt they were a little narrower in the forefoot area than the Krypton Cross I was trying on the same day.  Other than that I have no first hand experience with them.
> 
> If you liked the Flexons then I don't see how you could go wrong with the Full Tilts.



I had the exact opposite experience. I tried them both on back to back and the Krypton Cross was narrower than the FullTilts. I also tried a couple of different models of FT boots with the same result. I ended up getting the Krypton Crosses and love them.


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 30, 2010)

We love them both at our shop.

Kryptons have some nice upgrades over the FT/Flexons but the concept is the same.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2010)

My fiancee, wlopowski, just got some Full Tilt Sallies and LOVES them.  Conventional ski boots did not fit her as well as these did.  The price, fit, and the fact that she could have them molded to her foot sold her.  After her first weekend in them on Sunday River and Sugarloaf, she loves them.  She has much more control than her old boots.


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 31, 2010)

I might be in the market for new boots.  My 7 year old Salomons have started to kill my ankles this season and are probably all worn out.

From what I have gathered, Full Tilt and Dalbello seem to be very similar in design and philosophy-correct me if I am wrong but they seem to be direct descendants of the Raichle Flexon design which seems to have almost legendary status. 

 Any one have experience in one or the other and would like to share?

I see I can get some pretty cheap Dalbello Rampage and Cross at REI for sub $300.  Even less with all the discounts flying out there.

I am intrigued by the reported light weight of the Full Tilt boots though.  finding them onsale in my size is pretty tough though(27.5).


----------



## TC (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a pair of full tilt Bumble Bee Pro. They're awsome. I use to have the Flexons untill I could not find parts for them any more. In the end you need a high end boot that fits your foot. The moldable liner is great. It's a tall boot and is the same as the flexon.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 1, 2010)

tekweezle said:


> From what I have gathered, Full Tilt and Dalbello seem to be very similar in design and philosophy-correct me if I am wrong but they seem to be direct descendants of the Raichle Flexon design which seems to have almost legendary status.



The Full tilt is the Flexon.....Dalbello originally bought the design of the Flexon to copy the style of the boot.  After they created the Krypton series of boots(which are based on the design of the flexon but not exact) they sold the rights of the boot.  K2 is the mother company of Full tilt now and they are making the boots.

While the boots are similar in design(3 buckle and style of shell) they fit quite differently.  I love my Dalbello Blenders which are from the Krypton family, but do not like the fit of the Full Tilts.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 5, 2010)

TC said:


> I have a pair of full tilt Bumble Bee Pro. They're awsome. I use to have the Flexons untill I could not find parts for them any more. In the end you need a high end boot that fits your foot. The moldable liner is great. It's a tall boot and is the same as the flexon.



What is meant by "moldable" liner? Does the liner molds itself to the foot just by having it on (through body heat and foot/leg movement) or is there a shop procedure involved? For instance, is there a specific molding procedure that requires attention of the shop's bootfitter?

I prefer to buy boots from a store rather than on-line, but sometime the on-line pricing is really tough to beat.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 5, 2010)

tekweezle said:


> I am intrigued by the reported light weight of the Full Tilt boots though.  finding them onsale in my size is pretty tough though(27.5).



This last Friday I dug up my old Flexons in preparation for a haul up Tuckerman's. They are definitely lighter than my currently in use Tecnicas. When lugging equipment up a mountain, any weight that can be saved is a blessing. I'm gald that the old Flexons are still usable 

If the Full Tilts are just like the Flexons, that would be a nice plus for back country excursions. I look forward to checking them out when I get the chance.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2010)

Bumpsis said:


> What is meant by "moldable" liner? Does the liner molds itself to the foot just by having it on (through body heat and foot/leg movement) or is there a shop procedure involved? For instance, is there a specific molding procedure that requires attention of the shop's bootfitter?
> 
> I prefer to buy boots from a store rather than on-line, but sometime the on-line pricing is really tough to beat.



They are molded in the shop using a heating device.  Basically it's heated up, put in the boot, and then you put your foot in for a few minutes with the boot buckled.  If you look online there's lots of who have done it at home using an oven, but I've never tried it.


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> They are molded in the shop using a heating device.  Basically it's heated up, put in the boot, and then you put your foot in for a few minutes with the boot buckled.  If you look online there's lots of who have done it at home using an oven, but I've never tried it.



I can't imagine subjecting myself to the molding process at home. Then again, a shot or two of vodka helps.


----------



## skidon (Apr 17, 2010)

You guys rock.  Ok, Full-Tilt has 2 series - the "Original" and the "Influence".  The Original shells are all out of the original Raichle Flexon molds, but the liners are different - they're all custom-moldable EVA material by Intuition.  By the way, Severine, at the Strolz store in Lech (Austria) they set you up with a shot of schnapps or 2 before they foam your liners...  Anyway, the "Original"  shells are all 99mm at the ball of the foot (relatively narrow).  The "Influence" shells are 102mm wide, and have the same custom-moldable liners.  The boots work really well, if they fit you.  If anyayou want liners formed, I been doin' it since ~1989...  (You don't have to do it in yer kitchen, shots or not)


----------

